# 67 HO battery cable tube and shield



## lugnutx2 (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm installing repro H O manifolds on my 66 and am wanting to route the battery cable like the factory did on the 67 H O cars. I see the cables are available, but can't find the other parts to do the job. Any ideas where I can find the actual parts or an illustration? Thanks, Dave


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

lugnutx2 said:


> I'm installing repro H O manifolds on my 66 and am wanting to route the battery cable like the factory did on the 67 H O cars. I see the cables are available, but can't find the other parts to do the job. Any ideas where I can find the actual parts or an illustration? Thanks, Dave


Inline Tube has the tube that goes on the motor mount and M and H has the harness.
I did this on my '67, you may have to drill the mount, template comes with the tube.
Once you mount the tube use a large screwdriver to kink it for max clearance from the manifold.


----------



## lugnutx2 (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

